# Java Java Espresso



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Java Java is a drive thru espresso shop proudly serving illy espresso. We are a member of Coffee Kids and the SCAA. Opening in 1993, we are the first drive thru espresso shop in the state of Wyoming. Centrally located on the Main street of Riverton, our regulars are everyone from school teachers to oil field workers. We love holding coffee tastings at the local library, or just getting the baristas together for latte art nights... although it is a shame that most of our customers don't even know that there is a beautiful rosetta behind the lid of their to-go cup! Our motto "GO STRAWLESS!"

More...


----------

